
AT&T to Offer Throttled Video Streams So Customers Save on Data - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-11-11/at-t-to-offer-throttled-video-streams-so-customers-save-on-data
======
paavokoya
I switched to T-Mobile a while back. Best decision I've ever made.

